# Amphibia Mod Iii



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

A while back the lume detached from the hands on my trusty old Amphibia. So a quick order to the Chistopol factory for a set of 'arrows' as they call them, and I have attempted my first hand transplant. Total cost: about a fiver, IIRC. The operation went OK, I think!

While I was at it, I gave the case a brush and added another Murphy bezel with insert. (Did I forget to say I ordered more than one?)









So the end result - I reckon the brushing could be better, and it's not the best 'Phibia dial, but I quite like the odd Russian-ness of it. And as I happened to have one of Eddie's brushed steel NATOs in the drawer, here goes:










Modding spree over*. Thanks for looking.

Cheers.

*for now.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it looks very good to me!! And I like that dial, even with the golden bits, I used to have one of those with white numbers instead of green and it's great.

Can you give us a macro shot of the brushed?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks excellent ! :thumbsup: In the small amount of watch fiddling I have done, I find putting the hands back on the most stressful. Was it hard finding the courage to take the abrasives to the case ? At work I have some fibre glass brushes I think would be perfect for giving the brushed look, I'm just too scared to try it !!

Nice work a great looking watch, even on a Nato !


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just aswell I was supervising you at the time Dazz


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes John, if it wasn't for you 'supervision', I would have probably found it a lot eaiser !


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Can you give us a macro shot of the brushed?


I daren't.... :blush:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dazzer said:


> Yes John, if it wasn't for you 'supervision', I would have probably found it a lot eaiser !


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Can you give us a macro shot of the brushed?


Oh, go on then, as long as you promise not to mock


















Excuse list: it's dark here so unnatural light; macros are unflattering aren't they; it looks better in the flesh; I forgot to dust it first; look at the plexi - it looks awful but to the naked eye looks perfect; I could go on...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nha mate, it's well done! I know how the things looks on the flesh and then under a macro. A lot of angles on this case, so I wanted to see how the edges and they look perfect.

I don't know if you agree but I think this home brushing thing gets you a finish in between the regular factory brushed finish and a sand blasted one.

How're your fingers btw?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that.............a lot!!!!

now where can i get one of those from? could someone drop me a pm as to where i could buy one from pls?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It was ridiculously easy, tbh. No real effort required. I reckon the case shape is ideal for brushing as it doesn't have any sharp edges to ruin and the bezel hides lots of edgy stuff.

I'm definitely going to have a go on the other Ministry I have.

You're right about the effect. It's far from elegant and not quite like any maker's finish. But it'll do fine on a tool-ish watch.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> like that.............a lot!!!!
> 
> now where can i get one of those from? could someone drop me a pm as to where i could buy one from pls?


Pm on its way...

Or it would be if your inbox wasn't full


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> You're right about the effect. It's far from elegant and not quite like any maker's finish. But it'll do fine on a tool-ish watch.


Oh, I didn't said it's not elegant, in fact I was pleasantly surprised with the result when I tried it. You get more shine that sand blasted but you also get more contrast and a darker, duller look than a regular brushed finish, especially if compared to the kind of "grain" Japanese watches use to have.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Draygo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > like that.............a lot!!!!
> ...


all clear!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Sent :thumbsup:


----------

